# What does "Air Diver" mean?



## LanEvO321

What exactly does "air diver" mean? Like the Orient Revolver for sale right now. I'm guessing that means it's filled with air to handle more pressure and greater water resistance? Won't the air just come out when you pull out the crown to adjust the time? I'm guessing not... b/c that'd be kinda silly lol...


----------



## scottymac

A quick search of Google shows a FAQ from Citizen, that says "Air Diver" as they use it anyway, means the watch has been specifically qualified for diving. As opposed to their water resistant models that are designed for those people who spend a lot of time around water but aren't necessarily diving.

I thought the "Air" part of the name was a nod to diving with a breathing medium like scuba, but I could be wrong.

I would guess Orient uses the same or similar qualifying terms and descriptors as Citizen; these appear on a number of Japanese watches.

(Oh, and no worries about letting the air out... ;-) )


----------



## robzilla

Air Diver means the watch is suitable for Scuba Diving with normal air mixture and not mixed gas or helium etc. 

The Mako and other Orient Dive watches are only rated for skin diving or any diving other than scuba.

Only Seiko makes an ISO rated scuba divers watch at an entry level price such as the SKX175/173 007/009 etc. 

If you are referring to the orient Revolver "air diver" check out my review and Old Crow's review it is an amazing watch and I highly recommend it!!

Rob


----------



## nhoJ

;-);-);-) I thought it meant you jump out of an airplane in scuba gear.;-);-);-)


----------



## LanEvO321

lol........yeah that'd be pretty kool...

I'm still torn between a black revolver and a yellow revolver........


----------



## scottymac

LanEvO321 said:


> lol........yeah that'd be pretty kool...
> 
> I'm still torn between a black revolver and a yellow revolver........


Tough choice. I have a black Revolver now, had a yellow one as well.

Both are really nice!


----------



## Nolander

LanEvO321 said:


> lol........yeah that'd be pretty kool...
> 
> I'm still torn between a black revolver and a yellow revolver........


It is a tough decision, especially if you are actually able to handle each. I ended up getting the yellow one, only because I have a couple of black faced divers. If you have young kids, they will love for you to wear the yellow face. lol. It is a nice color yellow, but the black and blue one look great in pictures as well.


----------



## greywolf

robzilla said:


> Air Diver means the watch is suitable for Scuba Diving with normal air mixture and not mixed gas or helium etc.
> 
> The Mako and other Orient Dive watches are only rated for skin diving or any diving other than scuba.
> 
> Only Seiko makes an ISO rated scuba divers watch at an entry level price such as the SKX175/173 007/009 etc.
> 
> If you are referring to the orient Revolver "air diver" check out my review and Old Crow's review it is an amazing watch and I highly recommend it!!
> 
> Rob


so you're saying my "Air Diver" 200m is NOT rated for Scuba?
learn something everyday I guess, I thought if it was rated 200m or greater it was good for scuba... I guess I'll sell all of the 200m Orients I just bought because every 200m watch I own goes in the Caribbean.

GW:think:


----------



## robzilla

I am saying the Revolver air diver is Scuba Diving rated. The other Orient Divers like the Mako are not but they are rated at 200m wr. The air diver just means scuba diving with standard air mixture and not helium or liquid which would be a higher wr rating than 200m.

Of course the Seiko SKX175, 009, 007 A35 173 and other variants are all scuba diving ISO rated watches or (air divers) as well. I think the distinction is more marketing than really meaning something. They have to justify that extra cost for those who can't just see the difference in finishing that is obvious in the Orient Star watches. 

Rob


----------



## greywolf

I'm sorry I read that too fast... I guess the 3 Makos have to go then.. again, rated at 200m.... I assumed.. never ran into that before.

professional level recreation diver and I only dive 21% or EAN (Nitrox), but never saturation diving.

:thanksGW


----------



## nhoJ

greywolf said:


> I'm sorry I read that too fast... I guess the 3 Makos have to go then.. again, rated at 200m.... I assumed.. never ran into that before.
> 
> professional level recreation diver and I only dive 21% or EAN (Nitrox), but never saturation diving.
> 
> :thanksGW


The Makos are still rated to 200M WR. They are just not "professional divers" in that they do not meet the ISO requirements. The Mako for example does not have a lumed seconds hand which is necessary to verify the watch is functioning while in use.

There are plenty of other models by design that probably would meet the ISO requirements, but the Orient just doesn't feel the need to perform the certification. The Dolphin CER1A models come to mind. Every G Shock ever made also comes to mind, but yet the Frogman models are the only ones actually ISO certifed.

200M WR is still 200M WR. The business about "Professional Diver" is more about design than anything else. ISO divers do gat a factory pressure test as well, which is probably the most valuable feature.


----------



## robzilla

I never meant to imply the Mako was inferior because it does not have an ISO rating. I like both the Dolphin and MAko!! Just trying to clarify what air diver means. 

If I get the chance my next three dive watches will be in order Orient Star 300m(got to save up for a while) Orient Mako Yellow dial(maybe Mark or Joey will be nice enough to give me one for the review and pics I submitted I am crossing my fingers, please, please!!!!) Orient Dolphin Blue dial. Then with what I have I would be completely happy. Of course that blue revolver and yellow revolver sure are nice!! Orient wants to take all of my money!! 

Rob


----------



## greywolf

thanks again,

i did a little reading in the booklet that came with the Makos, it surely says no Scuba, with a water resistant rating.. I suppose that means if I took it down and it flooded there would be no warranty since it wasn't supposed to be used in that way.. the bezel really prevents scuba use anyway.. still a cool watch though, I have the Pepsi/blue dial, Black dial, and Yellow dial.

the Orient Star say's "Air Diver's" on the caseback and if memory serves the designation of "Diver's" on a watch means it's ok to scuba...like my SKX175 say's "DIVER"S 200m"... I guess thats universal.
off subject just a little Rob, what color dial and chapter ring does your 175 have?

:thanksGW


----------



## robzilla

greywolf said:


> thanks again,
> 
> i did a little reading in the booklet that came with the Makos, it surely says no Scuba, with a water resistant rating.. I suppose that means if I took it down and it flooded there would be no warranty since it wasn't supposed to be used in that way.. the bezel really prevents scuba use anyway.. still a cool watch though, I have the Pepsi/blue dial, Black dial, and Yellow dial.
> 
> the Orient Star say's "Air Diver's" on the caseback and if memory serves the designation of "Diver's" on a watch means it's ok to scuba...like my SKX175 say's "DIVER"S 200m"... I guess thats universal.
> off subject just a little Rob, what color dial and chapter ring does your 175 have?
> 
> :thanksGW


My SKX175 is a very dark blue almost black depending on the light.

Rob


----------



## greywolf

robzilla said:


> My SKX175 is a very dark blue almost black depending on the light.
> 
> Rob


thanks, I have always heard that's what they were supposed to be..
mine was new December 1996, and it's a bit odd, it has a dark charcoal grey dial with a dark navy blue chapter ring....maybe they put they wrong dial on mine and it's a one of a kind:-!

GW:thanks


----------



## robzilla

greywolf said:


> thanks, I have always heard that's what they were supposed to be..
> mine was new December 1996, and it's a bit odd, it has a dark charcoal grey dial with a dark navy blue chapter ring....maybe they put they wrong dial on mine and it's a one of a kind:-!
> 
> GW:thanks


I think the Seiko manufacturer calculator is off by about ten years ;-). Probably 2006 and if you got it from the grey market than maybe you got a weird dial?? Cool watch. I love mine!! Nothing really compares.

Rob


----------



## greywolf

robzilla said:


> I think the Seiko manufacturer calculator is off by about ten years ;-). Probably 2006 and if you got it from the grey market than maybe you got a weird dial?? Cool watch. I love mine!! Nothing really compares.
> 
> Rob


no, it was bought at Foley's (later Macy's) December 1996, the first year of production I'm told. I've worn it a lot over the last 13 years and still my sentimental favorite, and a really great watch.

GW:-!


----------



## DiverDoc

*Glad "Air Diver" not the same as "Desk Diver"*

That's welcome information. I've been thinking seriously about about pulling the trigger on an Orient M Force Air Diver, SEL03004B. I was wondering if "Air Diver" meant the same thing as "desk diver", i.e. designed for "diving" in the air only, and not in the water :think: My gen 2 Seiko vampire Monster also says "Air Diver's" on the case back.



scottymac said:


> A quick search of Google shows a FAQ from Citizen, that says "Air Diver" as they use it anyway, means the watch has been specifically qualified for diving. As opposed to their water resistant models that are designed for those people who spend a lot of time around water but aren't necessarily diving.
> 
> I thought the "Air" part of the name was a nod to diving with a breathing medium like scuba, but I could be wrong.
> 
> I would guess Orient uses the same or similar qualifying terms and descriptors as Citizen; these appear on a number of Japanese watches.
> 
> (Oh, and no worries about letting the air out... ;-) )


----------



## ben_m

*Re: Glad "Air Diver" not the same as "Desk Diver"*



DiverDoc said:


> That's welcome information. I've been thinking seriously about about pulling the trigger on an Orient M Force Air Diver, SEL03004B. I was wondering if "Air Diver" meant the same thing as "desk diver", i.e. designed for "diving" in the air only, and not in the water :think: My gen 2 Seiko vampire Monster also says "Air Diver's" on the case back.


The new M-Force divers have been missed out by this thread, until your post. They meet three ISO standards- for scuba diving with air, for anti-magnetism and for shock-resistance. They certainly meet the entry-level criterion that an earlier poster said was lacking in the orient range- I just bought a new one in Yellow for $217 (inc shipping). Not bad for sapphire, hacking and handwinding (the Revolver has none of these features).


----------

